

A revivalist tent meeting but everyone says OK a lot. Google Glass demo day. - lot49a
https://medium.com/weird-future/de38d5a136ac

======
JonSkeptic
This was a good perspective on Google Glass. It is the first blog I've read
about Glass that doesn't come off as pretentious. It actually sounded rather
down to earth and was, consequently, a very useful review of the technology.

Also, I thought I would share my favorite quote from the article:

>Understandable. The future is big, kids, and your heads are still small.You
must be this tall to ride this ride.

